# Bala sharks....55gal?



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

*Bala sharks....55gal? ok, not balas...loaches?*

I've been reading about bala sharks, and have a few questions.
I have a 55gal tank with just 1 pleco in it now. I understand that bala's get fairly large. My question is, can I have 3 balas in a 55 gallon? 
So just the 3 balas and the pleco....will they be happy? is that enough room for them?
Also this tank was the home to 12 cichlids, and has sand substrate, lots of rocks, and hiding spots. No plants.
Will balas like that type of tank?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Avenom. I just saw your intro. post. Welcome! I'l let someone else advise you on bala's, but have you done anything to avoid the "ammonia spike" that killed your cichlids?


----------



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

Yea, the tank has cycled and has been running for 2 months since the cycle.
Everything is in check, and ready to go.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Great.... just checking!


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i'm no expert on balas, but my husband used to have a 200g tank with a school of them. balas are schooling fish, and are absolutely psychotic, spastic, and hyper. IMO, you need a very long tank. balas get 12-14 inches long, and a 55g is only 12 inches wide and 4 feet long. i think even one bala in a 55g is pushing it simply because of the swimming room issues. its like keeping a school of danios in a 10g tank. they're only 2 inch fish, but they're SO HYPER, they would just be swimming around in circles. you could try it, i don't think it would be a horrible situation, just not the most ideal. and baby balas would be fine in a 55g if you thought you might upgrade later.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I have two balas in a 55g community tank. They have been in their for two years, and seem to do well. I have heard they get to 12" but mine are far from that, and I'm still waiting. They are hyper though. I think you would be fine if that's what you want to do.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

I've seen a young one in a 24 gallon tank which was happy, that said they do grow large, If you can agree with either the shop or a reliable friend with a bigger tank to trade it should it grow large. Then the way I see it you have been responsible and won't de commiting it to a miserable existance if it grows into a monster.
I personally believe that frozen and live foods cause good growth and colour

Flake foods mean that many people never end up with monsters because they use flake.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They should really be put in a 75 gallon for more turning room (just like oscars).


----------



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

After going to the store last night, we decided against the balas. They will just get too big for our tank.
So we're stiil reading up, and looking around to choose the best fish for our tank.
I'd really like to stay away from the tetras, and mollies....but also want to stay away from any more cichlids. We were looking at angels, but I just read they are also cichlids.
My wife really likes the clown loaches, but they only had 1 at the store.
What do you guys think of a clown loach tank? Will they be okay with sand as the substrate? I know they are bottom dwellers.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Same problem as with the balas. They get to big and need to be in a group. What is your PH and hardness? What kind of cichlids did you have before?


----------



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

ron v said:


> Same problem as with the balas. They get to big and need to be in a group. What is your PH and hardness? What kind of cichlids did you have before?


We had all sorts..lol if you've had african cichlids before you know it's tough to get a bunch together that match. So we did alot of switching fish....we had yellow labs, kenyi, demsoni, pea****s, zebras, auratus, 
http://mykenyi.tripod.com I started that site when we first got most of the fish. You can see our tank(now is sand)
I don't have a way to test hardness....and all the other parameters are good.


----------



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

HA ha ha ha ha it won't let me type peacoc.k.


----------



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's what the tank looks like now, minus the fish


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice tank..... OK, AFRICAN cichlids. That narrows it down. You just said "cichlids" before. That's a pretty general term. You say " all other parameters are good"... what parameters? You don't know hardness. Do you know your PH? The reason I ask is that some fish do better in one type water and some do better in another. It would help choose fish if we knew your EXACT parameters. One of the basic requirements of this hobby is a test kit. It probably would serve you well to obtain one. Just my opinion.


----------



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a test kit, but can't remember all the readings off the top of my head here at work.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

hey.....that's a really cool setup! Always thought a wall unit would be great......


----------



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

mrmoby said:


> hey.....that's a really cool setup! Always thought a wall unit would be great......


Thanks...it is really cool for viewing, but cleaning ect can be a pain.
It looks through the wall from our hallway to the livingroom that you see there. 
There's a lift up door on the hallway side, that is the only access to the tank. There is not much room up on top, and none on the sides or back/front(hence the in tank fluval filter)


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I have no doubt it's tough to service.....but, no pain...no gain*lol* Did you put it in yourself?


----------



## Avenom (Feb 22, 2006)

mrmoby said:


> I have no doubt it's tough to service.....but, no pain...no gain*lol* Did you put it in yourself?


Nope....it was already up and running when my wife and I bought the home.


----------

